# Drum/Beat designer for synths via Cubase



## Kevperry777 (Aug 23, 2022)

This may be super obvious but I’m new enough to synths to not really know all the options out there- is there a way to load up several Synth plugins with various drum sounds on each and then design beats from one track in Cubase? 

For example: perhaps there is a kick in Zebra and a snare in Dune….but I want to program them in one midi track. Obviously could sample the sounds and import them into groove agent. But I was wondering if there is a way to keep it straight from the synths. 

Hopefully that makes sense….thanks for any help!


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 23, 2022)

it can be done in multiple ways, but is a bit messy, because it involves filtering at each destination instrument. And a midi track that gets routed to multiple target tracks.

If you need up to 5 target instruments, that will work, because a midi track can also have 4 extra midi send destinations in addition to the main one.

If needing more than 5 target instruments one could use an instrument plugin that has midi through capability (I use Plogue Bidule) because the MIDI output from a virtual instrument can be routed to numerous destination instruments. -- Something like Blue Cat Audio Connector might also work for something like this, although I haven't tested that use case myself.

Alternatively and arguably much easier to understand and troubleshoot, one could also keep the tracks separate but edit multiple tracks in one edit window:



EDIT: Also maybe worth looking at for creating midi beats for multiple target instruments is Playbeat 3 by audiomodern. While it also has internal sounds, it's MIDI output capabilities are superb, and I have started to use it as a front end to a variety of beat making instruments.


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)

What you want to accomplish is trivial in Ableton Live and Bitwig.

Just open a drum rack instrument and drop Zebra or whatever you want in any of the drum cells.


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> ... but that wasn't the question, or did I misread the original post?


You're right!

But some DAWs are better for certain workflows which is why I suggested Live and Bitwig for that sort of thing.


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)

I agree, but the effort might be worth it. This is actually the reason why I switched from Logic to Live some 10 years ago.

Also, the OP might already have one of those DAWs already. Maybe one of the light versions included with midi controllers.

And I didn't think that adding extra information would hurt anyone!


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> And I didn't think that adding extra information would hurt anyone!


You're right - and please accept my apology.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> I agree, but the effort might be worth it. This is actually the reason why I switched from Logic to Live some 10 years ago.
> 
> Also, the OP might already have one of those DAWs already. Maybe one of the light versions included with midi controllers.
> 
> And I didn't think that adding extra information would hurt anyone!


Really good to know thanks! I have experience with Live but did not know it did that.


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> You're right - and please accept my apology.


What? No apologies needed!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 5, 2022)

I resurrected this thread to add that Logic Pro’s drum machine can do just what I was asking about as well. You can use any software synth or instrument for a drum sound.


----------

